# Lieutenant Cliff Rouse



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Lieutenant Cliff Rouse



*Dougherty County Police Department
Georgia*
End of Watch: Thursday, December 23, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 18 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, December 23, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Charged with murder
Lieutenant Cliff Rouse was shot and killed after responding to an armed robbery at a convenience store on Sylvester Road.

Moments later he radioed that he had been shot at a nearby trailer park. He had been struck once in the leg and once in the abdomen, just below his vest. He was transported to Phoebe Putney Memorial Hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.

The suspect was apprehended by a member of the Dougherty County Sheriff's Office during a search of the trailer park. He was charged with felony murder and additional charges.

Lieutenant Rouse had served with the Dougherty County Police Department for 18 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.

Agency Contact Information
Dougherty County Police Department
2106 Habersham Road
Albany, GA 31701

Phone: (229) 430-6604

_*Please contact the Dougherty County Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Lieutenant Rouse


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Lieutenant.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

RIP Lt.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Lt


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Lt


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Lt. Rouse.


----------

